

Customise your site's T&Cs for your target audience - witek
http://calvinayre.com/terms-and-conditions/
It game me a warm, fuzzy feeling to see that somebody took the effort to explain the T&#38;Cs in target audience's language. Well worth it, in my opinion.<p>"These terms form a legally binding agreement between you and CalvinAyre.com in relation to your use of the Site – don’t just go “yeah, yeah” – read them! We mean it.<p>People who enter contracts without reading them shouldn’t leave their house unsupervised."
======
witek
Good to spend a bit of time elaborating on your T&Cs to fit your target
audience's language.

"These terms form a legally binding agreement between you and CalvinAyre.com
in relation to your use of the Site – don’t just go “yeah, yeah” – read them!
We mean it.

People who enter contracts without reading them shouldn’t leave their house
unsupervised."

